# Doper son imac ?



## tipoupoux (11 Novembre 2003)

Salut !
Je dispose d'un imac G3 dv 400 avec 320Mb de Ram et un DD de 80go... je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'améliorer la vitesse du processeur, l'overclocker, l'upgrader ou simplement le changer pour que celui-ci tourne plus vite.

A moins que d'autres éléments me permettent d'améliorer cet imac afin qu'il devienne une véritable bete de course


----------



## myckmack (11 Novembre 2003)

tipoupoux a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> A moins que d'autres éléments me permettent d'améliorer cet imac afin qu'il devienne une véritable bete de course


Tu veux y mettre quoi comme système ? Si c'est Panther, dope-le un peu en RAM.


----------



## kertruc (12 Novembre 2003)

J'ai déjà entendu parler d'une upgrade, il faut envoyer la carte mère.
Une petite recherche sur le net ou dans les archives de MacGé ou de mAcBidouille devrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## Telonioos (12 Novembre 2003)

tipoupoux a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Je dispose d'un imac G3 dv 400 avec 320Mb de Ram et un DD de 80go... je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'améliorer la vitesse du processeur, l'overclocker, l'upgrader ou simplement le changer pour que celui-ci tourne plus vite.
> 
> A moins que d'autres éléments me permettent d'améliorer cet imac afin qu'il devienne une véritable bete de course



oui, il existe des bidouilles pour overclocker ton imac, en plus, les modèles 400 s'overclocke très bien, jusqu'à 550 voire 600 pour certains utilisateurs chanceux !!!
si tu n'as pas peur de déssouder des résistances sur ta carte mère, afin d'en souder de nouvelles, n'hésite pas à aller faire un petit tour sur www.macbidouille.com, il y a plein d'articles sympa sur l'overclock.


----------



## myckmack (12 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> oui, il existe des bidouilles pour overclocker ton imac, en plus, les modèles 400 s'overclocke très bien, jusqu'à 550 voire 600 pour certains utilisateurs chanceux !!!
> si tu n'as pas peur de déssouder des résistances sur ta carte mère, afin d'en souder de nouvelles, n'hésite pas à aller faire un petit tour sur www.macbidouille.com, il y a plein d'articles sympa sur l'overclock.


À tes risques et périls. Même si tu y arrives sans "casser" ton Mac, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec Mac OS X : il est très chatouilleux en ce qui concerne le hardware...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Novembre 2003)

première chose à faire sans risquer de tout péter, sans envoyer ton imac au Texas et pour un prix raisonnable : tu peux augmenter la RAM (jusqu'à 1 go).
perso depuis que j'ai mis 640 mo tout tourne mieux, y compris Jaguar (plus réactif que sur l'ibook G3 600 mhz de ma cops qui n'a que 256 de RAM).
et (c'est polémique je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) surtout, je suis resté sous OS 9 en le réglant "au poil" : désactiver tout ce qui ne te sert pas (réseau, partage de fichiers, synthèse vocaleetc etc).
tiens nous au courant


----------



## crebindiou (19 Février 2005)

ben ça tombe bien que je fasse des recherches dans les archives : une discussion pile poil comme je voulais a déjà été postée !
Je relance la discussion, parce que je me pose la même question. Je suis étudiante en graphisme et vidéo, j'ai pas de fric pour acheter un bel eMac G4 neuf, et le problème des nouveaux logiciels : ils ne veulent pas s'installer parce que mon bel iMac G3 n'est pas assez puissant (il n'a pas les "configurations requises" !!). Bref, comme en plus pour les besoins de ma formation il me faut ABSOLUMENT bosser sur ces logiciels (en l'occurrence DVD Studio Pro3 et un utilitaire de Sorenson), je suis un peu mal barrée. 
A moins que quelqu'un connaisse une bonne combine pour acheter une tour et un écran G5 pas chers pour ceux qui sont complètement broke en attendant d'avoir un bon emploi qui permette ça...mais jusque là, ça ne me donne pas de solution.

J'ai checké mes configurations, on me dit dans les infos syst apple que mon iMac est une verssion=22.15, c'est quoi, ça ?
Que pensez vous du mac mini ? Pour la vidéo et le graphisme ?
autre question : qu'est-ce que ça veut dire que ma taille cache est de 256K, et ma vitesse bus est de 100 MHz ?
Pour la mémoire cache, c'est peut-être pour ça que mes divx sont toujours lus en décalage son/image...parce que j'ai rajouté de la mémoire vive, mais ça change rien. 

merci de vos réponses !
Crebindiou


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2005)

crebindiou a dit:
			
		

> ben ça tombe bien que je fasse des recherches dans les archives : une discussion pile poil comme je voulais a déjà été postée !
> Je relance la discussion, parce que je me pose la même question. Je suis étudiante en graphisme et vidéo, j'ai pas de fric pour acheter un bel eMac G4 neuf, et le problème des nouveaux logiciels : ils ne veulent pas s'installer parce que mon bel iMac G3 n'est pas assez puissant (il n'a pas les "configurations requises" !!). Bref, comme en plus pour les besoins de ma formation il me faut ABSOLUMENT bosser sur ces logiciels (en l'occurrence DVD Studio Pro3 et un utilitaire de Sorenson), je suis un peu mal barrée.
> A moins que quelqu'un connaisse une bonne combine pour acheter une tour et un écran G5 pas chers pour ceux qui sont complètement broke en attendant d'avoir un bon emploi qui permette ça...mais jusque là, ça ne me donne pas de solution.
> 
> ...



Bon je vais essayer de répondre à tout...  Déjà t'as pas précisé la vitesse du processeur de ton imac, ça me paraît essentiel. De plus on sait pas si tu es sous mac OS 9 ou 10 et 10.1, 10.2 ou 10.3 ?

Pour une upgrade et une mise à niveau d'un imac G3 faut compter là-dessus :

- 384 mo de ram au moins, 512 c'est mieux + si possible.
- Changer le DD un peu lent et petit par un seagate 80 go plus rapide, 50 euros.
- Mettre à jour le firmware et installer Panther, 10.3.


Après, pour ce que tu veux faire, le mac mini est un excellent choix, il est très performant surtout avec 512 ou 1 go de ram, alors n'hésite pas ! 

Si tu dis que tu as du mal à lire des divx, c'est que tu dois être très courte en ram et en mémoire vidéo, ta carte graphique toi être une 6 ou 8 mo, et que ton bus est à 100 mhz, tu dois avoir un imac DV (lecteur DVD à fente) un 400 mhz non ? 

La vitesse du bus c'est la vitesse de la mémoire vive en fait, de la ram, la mémoire cache est utilisée pour machiner des machins plus vites, de mémoire hein 

Voilà dis nous la taille de ton disc dur, la vitesse de ton proc, si tu as un lecteur à fente ou à tiroir, et combien de ram tu as, et on t'en diras plus.

En tout cas si t'as les moyens de prendre un mac mini, hésite pas, surtout que Sorrenson, c'est un truc pour la vidéo ça nan ? Alors l'imac G3 il va faire la gueule je pense


----------



## crebindiou (21 Février 2005)

J'ai un iMac à fente, 
vitesse du proc : 500Mhz. 
Mémoire vive boostée à 512k, mais plus d'espace disponible pour en mettre plus (en gros faut que je rachète des barettes plus importantes). 
Disque dur  : 20G. 
Carte graphique = inconnue, et capacité, inconnue.

Mais euh...dis moi : c'est facile d'atteindre les entrailles de mon iMac pour y faire des modifications ? Dans ta version, pas besoin de modifier la carte mère, j'ai vu plus haut qu'il faut défaire des soudures...le plan galère, je suis pas génie-électro non plus.
Et pour faire de la vidéo, le G3 suffira ?

Et enfin, pour revenir au mac mini, je crois que j'abandonne, parce que je n'ai pas d'écran à disposition, et puis...pas envie que les fils réapparaissent sur mon bureau (écran, enceintes et autres périphériques inévitables, deuxième disque dur, puisque celui fourni avec n'est pas assez puissant, graveur DVD), je vois déjà le gros bordel sur mon bureau et je n'ai pas bcp de place....Dommage, parce que son aspect protatif est aussi attractif !

Donc avec les infos que je t'ai données, dis moi docteur, qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?

crebindiou.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

crebindiou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iMac à fente,
> vitesse du proc : 500Mhz.
> Mémoire vive boostée à 512k, mais plus d'espace disponible pour en mettre plus (en gros faut que je rachète des barettes plus importantes).
> Disque dur  : 20G.
> ...



Boostée à 512 *mo* on dit  Tu dois donc avoir 2 x 256, ça va c'est pas mal.
Si tu as du bol, ta carte vidéo est de 16 mo, sinon c'est une 8 mo, tu trouveras normalement ces infos dans le menu pomme "information système" je crois.
Le disc dur est donc suffisant, lent mais suffisant, c'est un 5400 tours, plus rapide que celui du mac mini qui est un 4200.

Si jamais tu voulais changer le DD, c'est la manip la plus délicate mais sur cet imac ça reste tout de même très facile. Un DD à 7200 tours de 80 go valant 50 euros, ça vaut le coup quand même. Vu que tu veux faire de la vidéo, oublie pas que ça prend énormément de place sur un disc et qu'il est conseillé de travaillé avec des gros discs à 7200 tours, en interne du pourras mettre maxi un 120 go je crois et plus en externe en firewire.

La modif du firmware se fait depuis OS9, c'est une mise à jour software.

Ne te lance pas dans un "overclock" de la fréquence de l'imac, c'est intéressant mais très risqué, faut savoir ce qu'on fait et bien manier le fer à souder, moi je le ferais ps 


Après pour le mac mini, si tu le prends avec le superdrive incorporé + un DD externe en firewire d'environs 120 go pour 100 euros, ça te fait qu'un fil supplémentaire, un ptit écran CRT ou TFT et hop ça roule.

Mais bon en attendant, install panther, ça va déjà être une bonne découverte, ton imac suffit tout à fait, j'ai installé encore récemment panther sur un imac 400 avec 384 mo de ram et 13 go de dd.


----------



## daffyb (21 Février 2005)

bon, déjà on ne connait toujours pas la version de MacOS que tu utilises. En suite il serait bon de savoir quels sont les logiciels qui ne veulent pas s'installer. En effet, cela n'est pas automatiquement une histoire de système ou de puissance, mais de Microprocesseur. Certains logiciels ne fonctionnent qu'avec des G4 - G5...


----------



## daffyb (21 Février 2005)

Par exemple, le minimum pour faire touner DVD Studio Pro 3 :
Configuration requise
    * Ordinateur Mac avec processeur PowerPC (G4 minimum) cadencé à 733 MHz ou plus rapide et carte graphique AGP
    * 8 Mo de mémoire vidéo (32 Mo recommandés)
    * Mac OS X v10.3.2
    * QuickTime 6.5
    * 256 Mo de RAM (512 Mo recommandés)
    * 20 Go d'espace disque disponible
    * Lecteur de DVD requis pour l'installation


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

Ah oui effectivement, j'aurais du aller vérifier ça 

Bon bah on oubli l'imac alors pour DVD studio et peut-être même Sorenson que je ne connais pas...


----------



## crebindiou (21 Février 2005)

Ah ben moi qui commençais à retrouver un soupçon d'espoir sans que ça me coûte trop cher...
J'utilise OSX v.10.2...J'ai un G3...je n'ai pas trouvé (pas vraiment cherché non plus) la carte graphique ni sa puissance...en gros, c'est mort. 

 Aaaah ! Déception ! Et je ne veux pas de PC !
Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses,  
Crebindiou


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

crebindiou a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi qui commençais à retrouver un soupçon d'espoir sans que ça me coûte trop cher...
> J'utilise OSX v.10.2...J'ai un G3...je n'ai pas trouvé (pas vraiment cherché non plus) la carte graphique ni sa puissance...en gros, c'est mort.
> 
> Aaaah ! Déception ! Et je ne veux pas de PC !
> ...



Reste l'option mac mini hein 
Faudrait vérifier sinon la confgi minimal pour Sorenson.

C'est sorenson video que tu utilises ?


----------



## crebindiou (21 Février 2005)

Que j'essaie d'utiliser, oui... Sorenson 4 Pro. C'est pour mettre la vidéo dans Flash. Je voulais savoir en essayant de l'installer si ça permettait de compresser suffisamment pour faire jouer une vidéo plein écran en stream sur le web. On m'a dit que c'était pas trop possible et on a bien rigolé de moi...hé hé...mais je résiste, moi et mes idées farfelues !!
crebidiou


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

Pas besoin de Sorenson pour mettre de la vidéo FLASH mais bon 

La config nécessaire apparemment :

# Power PC with G4 processor or greater
# Mac OS 10.2 or later
# 128 MB of RAM
# 90 MB available hard disk space
# QuickTime 6.5.1 or later

Sorenson pour mac


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> première chose à faire sans risquer de tout péter, sans envoyer ton imac au Texas et pour un prix raisonnable : tu peux augmenter la RAM (jusqu'à 1 go).
> perso depuis que j'ai mis 640 mo tout tourne mieux, y compris Jaguar (plus réactif que sur l'ibook G3 600 mhz de ma cops qui n'a que 256 de RAM).
> et (c'est polémique je sais
> 
> ...


hello, 
tu dis avoir mis 640 Mo mais sur quelle machine ? En fait j'ai un DV400 avec 196Mo et, selon le site apple history, le maximum accepté est 1Go, mais sur l'appele store, on me parle de 512Mo. Qui dois je croire ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> tu dis avoir mis 640 Mo mais sur quelle machine ? En fait j'ai un DV400 avec 196Mo et, selon le site apple history, le maximum accepté est 1Go, mais sur l'appele store, on me parle de 512Mo. Qui dois je croire ?



C'est 1 go !  Il y a 2 slots qui acceptent chacun 512 mo.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est 1 go !  Il y a 2 slots qui acceptent chacun 512 mo.


 

Ok d'accord, je veux bien te croire (si si c'est vrai) et je vais même de ce pas booster mon imac

Ce qui m'a "enduit d'horreur", c'est ceci en fait:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43099

où l'on explique que pour l'imacdv, le max est de 512........(par slot ???)

et ici: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43098

où le max pour l'imac est de 1Go....... ce qui signifie alors 2x 1Go de mémoire si je suis ton expliquation....

j'ai bon ????


En tout cas merci de ta réponse


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2005)

Bah regarde l'image que j'ai joint si tu doutes, et puis regarde les configurations des nombreux membres ici qui ont un imac DV avec 640 ou 768 mo de ram 

Je crois pas que la carte mère de ces imac gère les barrettes de 1 go en fait, donc non, et surtout je me demande si la SDRAM PC 133 168 pin existe en 1 go.

Sur le document que j'ai joint au post précédent, tu pourras lire également 512 mo apple et 1 go actualy, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais à mon avis c'est juste qu'à l'époque apple ne proposait pas de barrettes 512 mo, et seulement des 256, d'ailleurs est-ce que les barrettes 512 mo étaient aussi répandus ?  Je ne sais pas, moi il y a 5 ans je n'y connaissais rien


----------



## daffyb (8 Mars 2005)

Exactement, à la sortie de l'iMac G3 il n'y avait pas de barettes de 512 Mo ou très peu. Mon iMac était vendu pour un maximum de 512 Mo et je peux te dire qu'il fonctionne parfaitement avec 1 Go au total (fait tout de même attention à prendre des barette de "qualité" que ton Mac accèptera.
Mon Imac possède aussi un disque du de 120 Go 7200tr/min et il se porte comme un charme sous Panther !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2005)

Et bien me voilà bien renseigné et soulagé ! 

Merci pour ces infos

à +


----------



## Fogi (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai récupéré un iMac G3 350 indigo.
J'y ai mis 2 barettes de 512 (certifiée, elles tournaient dans mon G4... vendu...)
Un DD de 120 Go 7200 Trs/mn.
Un petit overclock de 50 Mhz en déplaçant une résistance 
Un poil d'overclock de la carte graphique (5% environ par peur de la griller...)
Un ventilo Textorm db-Killer 8 cm sous la poignée (8 euros en promo LDLC et en plus, il est transparent avec les pales ...bleu indigo !)   
Et installé Panther (10.3.8) Grosse différence de réactivité entre l'OS 10.2 Jaguar qui était installé dessus et Panther.

Ce n'est plus du tout la même machine !

Évidemment j'avais le DD et les barettes en stock, sans quoi ça fait quand meme un certain..budget.


----------



## JPTK (9 Mars 2005)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré un iMac G3 350 indigo.
> J'y ai mis 2 barettes de 512 (certifiée, elles tournaient dans mon G4... vendu...)
> Un DD de 120 Go 7200 Trs/mn.
> Un petit overclock de 50 Mhz en déplaçant une résistance
> ...



La classe ! Dis moi c'est pas tout le monde qui sait overclocker un proc même de 50 mhz et encore moins une CG, j'aimerais bien savoir en faire autant !


----------



## Fogi (9 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La classe ! Dis moi c'est pas tout le monde qui sait overclocker un proc même de 50 mhz et encore moins une CG, j'aimerais bien savoir en faire autant !



Pas très compliqué à faire. La CG à été overclockée par voie logicielle avec ATIcellerator

Pas grand mérite quand même !

j'ai commencé sur mon G3 beige au siecle dernier ... en 98  
En 6 ans, on en apprend, des choses. Et puis un graphiste qui ne serait pas adroit de ses mains....!


----------



## Max London (25 Mai 2006)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> Pas très compliqué à faire. La CG à été overclockée par voie logicielle avec ATIcellerator
> 
> Pas grand mérite quand même !
> 
> ...



Tiens tiens...je vais essayer de faire pareil, j'ai aussi un iMac 350 Indigo.
Le disque dur c'est bien du 3,5" n'est-ce pas?


----------



## romain31000 (26 Mai 2006)

je sais pas si je suis hors sujet mais j'ai une question à propos des barettes mémoires pour imac g5, j'ai posté sur le topic"les mémoires des mac de bureaux" mais personne ne m'a répondu.Bref, j'aimerai savoir si toutes les barettes de mémoire de type ddr sdram pc3200 étaient compatibles avec les imac g5


----------



## ice (26 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si je suis hors sujet mais j'ai une question à propos des barettes mémoires pour imac g5, j'ai posté sur le topic"les mémoires des mac de bureaux" mais personne ne m'a répondu.Bref, j'aimerai savoir si toutes les barettes de mémoire de type ddr sdram pc3200 étaient compatibles avec les imac g5


À mon avis oui mais à condition de ne pas dépasser la capacité limite en RAM de l'ordi&#8230;
Désolé si je me trompe


----------



## romain31000 (26 Mai 2006)

a priori le max c'est 2*1Go.Moi j'ai 2 barrettes de 256Mo je crois.J'aimerai passé a 1go mais je sais pas si je vais opter pour 1*1go ou 2*512Mo


----------

